# German cuisine, ideas for sides?



## nicklord1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi i am making veal holstein  , with it  i was thinking of some  red cabbage ,  sauerkraut , is there any other german condiments to consider.

Cheers


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

Spatzle!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Spatzle!


 
you beat me to it!


----------



## jabbur (Jul 27, 2009)

hot german potato salad


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> you beat me to it!


 
Who was that masked man? 

I don't know but he left this noodle behind.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure that I'd serve both red cabbage AND sauerkraut.  Better to choose one or the other.  With your veal dish I'd probably go with the red cabbage.  If you'd like a green vegetable to go with your dish, green beans tossed with some sauteed onion & crisp bacon bits would also go nicely.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2009)

Thin sliced cucumbers, with a vinagrette that is on the tart side, and lots of dill or other fresh herbs.

Fried potatoes or potato pancakes if you're looking for a starch and don't want to do the spaetzil, which I agree would be #1.  I don't know about veal holstein, is it a saucey dish?  If so definitely the spaetzil.  If it is a dryer dish, I'd go with the fried potato side, which doesn't need a sauce.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty comical when people suggest accompaniments to a dish with which they are obviously unfamiliar.  Pomfrits, warm potato salad, or a green bean salad are pretty much the standard accompaniment.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 28, 2009)

No one said fried potatos did they? Oh I see someone did. They would go well anyway.

What else would accompany an elaborate and specifically garnished schnitzle that we missed oh master of the German cuisine?


----------



## Arky (Jul 28, 2009)

I wasn't aware that Germany had a "cuisine" beyond knockwurst and sauerkraut - LOL!!!


----------



## velochic (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree that either fries or fried potatoes are the standard sides for these breaded and fried escalope dishes.  Since it's a rich main dish, I'd stay away from anything really spicy.  In all my time living in Germany (Bavaria) I've never actually seen this exact dish served in restaurants, so I'm not 100% sure what you would serve with it other than potatoes.  You could always have a bavarian starter like Obatzda (cheese spread) and warm pretzels.  Or just have the warm pretzels as your bread.  In beer gardens and restaurants in Germany, they put a basket of pretzels on your table for you to nosh on or eat with your meal. (You then get charged for however many you eat and the basket is topped up and moved on to another table... something that would never fly in the US!!)  They're easy to make from scratch, but the twisting takes some practice.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 29, 2009)

"In all my time living in Germany (Bavaria) I've never actually seen this exact dish served in restaurants"
In Germany, Schleswig-Holstein is about as far away as you can get from Bayern.


----------



## Constance (Jul 29, 2009)

jabbur said:


> hot german potato salad



That was my thought also, along with homemade buttered noodles, the sweet sour red cabbage, and sausages cooked in kraut. 

For dessert, you need to make a nice apple strudel (use the recipe on the Pillsbury's frozen puff pastry box.)


----------



## blissful (Jul 31, 2009)

My grandfather was german, we had a lot of sausages, he'd cut them with his jack knife and put them on my plate and tell me 'eata, eata', then he'd pinch my knees. ha ha
Grandma would make fried potatoes at lunch (their dinner) a lot. We loved saurkraut too, and creamed vegetables at the end of the week, or soup made of all the leftover veggies.
There is a nice little family german restaurant down the road 3 miles from where I work. They have lots of standard german dishes but very authentic, and a liver dumpling soup for a side each day, and the sweet sour red cabbage slaw, yum. I usually have the reuben, open faced with the red sweet sour slaw.
I make a good spaetzle--at least to me and those that eat with me, the little touch of nutmeg makes all the difference and you have to cook them in a rich broth (chicken soup).


----------



## cara (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sure the Schnitzel is already eaten, but a real Holsteiner Schnitzel is with a fried egg on it, did you know that?
So fried potatoes would be best, together with some fried onions and gherkins would be best


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 19, 2009)

Anything with a fried egg on it is my best friend.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 19, 2009)

And they all turn up missing.


----------

